# Officer Down: Tabitha McCree - [Detroit, Michigan]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

01/21/2007
*Off-duty cop shoots herself after fight*

*Officer Down: Tabitha McCree* - [Detroit, Michigan]

An off-duty police officer died Friday after she shot herself following an argument with her husband, who is also a Detroit police officer ......Full Story


----------

